# Roamio Basic Power Supply



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Does anyone know anything about when TiVo will have Roamio Basic power supplies on sale? Or at least what type of power supply can be used as a replacement?

I have a Roamio Basic coming to replace my Premiere I use for OTA and that I also use it to carry content to my GFs house. So I need an extra power supply to keep at her house. That way I just need to carry the TiVo over and nothing else.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

I couldn't find a picture online, but typically, everything you need to find a replacement is on the wall wart itself. You just need Voltage, Amperage, orientation of the voltage (is the center pin + or -), and the size of the connector. Then you can use any generic adapter you can find (many come with multiple connector sizes). The voltage and orientation you have to get exactly correct. The amperage, I would just got the same or a little higher (it is a max rating). I didn't see one on Tivo's site for the Mini or the Stream, so I am thinking they won't sell them. Maybe you can call them up and get one that way. Generally, it isn't common for CE manufacturers to sell those in stores (even online ones).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Does anyone know anything about when TiVo will have Roamio Basic power supplies on sale? Or at least what type of power supply can be used as a replacement?
> 
> I have a Roamio Basic coming to replace my Premiere I use for OTA and that I also use it to carry content to my GFs house. So I need an extra power supply to keep at her house. That way I just need to carry the TiVo over and nothing else.


I found the Roamio a major improvement over my Premiere for OTA and was wondering how long it would be before you did this upgrade, from your posts was surprised you waited this long .

I don't know the answer to your question but was wondering if some type of universal power supply would work.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> I found the Roamio a major improvement over my Premiere for OTA and was wondering how long it would be before you did this upgrade, from your posts was surprised you waited this long .
> 
> I don't know the answer to your question but was wondering if some type of universal power supply would work.


I only got one now because of the deal they gave me. I didn't want to pay alot for it since it's just a secondary box for me. Although the smaller form factor will make it much easier to take back and forth to my GFs house.


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

I've got an extra one I can send you. I/ve had to return 2 Roamios and TiVo only wants the unit back, no other parts. PM me if you are interested.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

dglion said:


> I've got an extra one I can send you. I/ve had to return 2 Roamios and TiVo only wants the unit back, no other parts. PM me if you are interested.


Before you send it out, can you look on it and see what it says about V and A, or mA, or W, and whether the center pin is + and the outer ring is - or the outer ring is + and the center pin is - ?

And then tell us?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

dglion said:


> I've got an extra one I can send you. I/ve had to return 2 Roamios and TiVo only wants the unit back, no other parts. PM me if you are interested.


Thanks. I sent you a PM.


----------



## Yashii (Nov 11, 2007)

I mixed up my power adapters and cords. Can someone provide me with the wattage and amperage, and maybe a description or image of the Roamio basic power adapter


----------



## tamathat (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a Roamio Basic coming to replace my Premiere I use for OTA and that I also use it to carry content to my GFs house. So I need an extra power supply to keep at her house. That way I just need to carry the TiVo over and nothing else.[/QUOTE]

Have you thought about buying a used slingplayer and just sling'ing your content?


----------



## Phasers (May 29, 2008)

tamathat said:


> Have you thought about buying a used slingplayer and just sling'ing your content?


Some betters questions for OP:

1) Since OP is at that relationship stage where he is bringing over his TiVo to his GFs house regularly, why has he not simply gotten 'her' a TiVo yet that he can keep over there and have record the content he wants?

2) If their relationship is at the point that OP can actually bring a freaking TiVo over to his GFs house regularly and have her be ok with that, why hasn't he put a ring on it and consolidated households already?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tamathat said:


> Have you thought about buying a used slingplayer and just sling'ing your content?


I have a Slingplayer and a Hava HD. My GF only has 1.2Mb/s DSL which is not going work since it is so slow.. I keep trying to convince her to get FiOS, or even Comcast, but she seems to be happy with her slow, crappy DSL.


----------



## Yashii (Nov 11, 2007)

Yashii said:


> I mixed up my power adapters and cords. Can someone provide me with the wattage and amperage, and maybe a description or image of the Roamio basic power adapter


Is there anyone who can respond to this reply? I have a TiVo that will not start and I would like to like to eliminate/confirm the power supply as the cause.

Thanks


----------



## Ky_Shag (Jan 26, 2012)

12 v 2 amp


----------

